# Starlighting Projects at WF 2015



## Spockr (Sep 14, 2009)

Hi All, We'll be bringing the Haunted Stages for our 3rd year in a row. In addition to our established line of miniature light, sound and motion FX we are introducing several new items at the show this year. I'll be updating this post up until the show so please *CHECK BACK HERE* to see what new goodies we will have on hand. Looking forward to see you all so let the revels begin!

Regards,
Matt

Don't be afraid of the Dark... Light up the night with Luminous Lanterns!

Here is a preview of an all new 1:6th scale lighted accessory from Starlighting Projects. Perfect for lighting up your castle, dungeon, crypt or laboratory. An all original design featuring clear and opaque parts. The kit also includes a flickering creepy candle and battery pack. Pricing and other details soon.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

And if you can't find Starlighting Projects in the Vendor's Room, look for some of Matt's products on a contest table... :dude:


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

These are cool Matt, I've got a dungeon that at the moment is poorly lit and in dire need of a few of these:thumbsup:
Got a price estimate yet? Do they sit on the Bases you show in the Photo or are they independent ?
You have produced so many cool little light ups over the past few years that you really need a catalogue 
Cheers Denis


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

mcdougall said:


> You have produced so many cool little light ups over the past few years that you really need a catalogue Cheers Denis


Well, Mcdee, it's not as if there's *no* information on the Starlighting Projects website...


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Mark McGovern said:


> Well, Mcdee, it's not as if there's *no* information on the Starlighting Projects website...



DOH!

Mcdee


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

_









Where does he get those wonderful smilies?
_


----------



## Spockr (Sep 14, 2009)

Thanks for looking guys. Your comments and entertaining banter are welcome and always appreciated. :thumbsup:

Starlighting Projects website is a good place to go if you'd like to see our established product lines and to learn more about the services we offer.

If you'd like to know about our current projects and upcoming shows, our Facebook page is definitely the way to go. It's updated often and is the best place to watch new projects (and mayhem) develop.

Besides creating our own products, Starlighting also provides custom services to modelers that want to build their own 'one-of-a-kind' pieces. If there is a project you'd like help with that involves light, sound or motion there is a good chance we have the resources needed to make it happen. Feel free to contact us via or website or facebook if you'd like help with a project.

Thanks again for looking. I will be do an update about "Luminuous Lanterns" asap! 

Regards,
Matt


----------



## Spockr (Sep 14, 2009)

Luminous Lanterns! [Updated]

Three brand new, all original 1:6th scale lighted accessories from Starlighting Projects. Perfect accents for your castle, dungeon, crypt or laboratory scenes. Each kit features one lantern with both clear and opaque parts. Also includes a flickering creepy candle with battery pack. Check out the pics to see the parts breakdown for each kit. Cost is $25ea +S&H. PM if you'd like to pick em up now or check them out in person at Wonderfest!


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Those should sell very well- nice!!


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Very nice, Matt! You're making me take figure models to a whole new level. BTW, your background walls are quite convincing - are these the old ones or have you done some new walls?


----------



## markcan (Jan 28, 2013)

Wow - almost makes me wish I didn't specialize in SF and figure kits.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

PM sent:thumbsup:
 

Mcdee


----------



## Rob P. (Jan 26, 2004)

Gonna generate some more shadows amongst my monsters yet again! Great stuff!!!

Rob


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

mcdougall said:


>


Where _*DOES*_ he get...?


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Mark McGovern said:


> Where _*DOES*_ he get...?


  I just dream them up ...that's me under the bed... 

an unlimited supply   

....Ok....Ok.... I use Photobucket to dump my pictures on and at the top of the page there is a search button, I just type 'smilies' in and a PLETHORA os smilies are at your disposal, when you see one you want to use click on it and then click on the IMG box on the right of the screen and you're in business...But Mark, please tell no one!!!
Thanks
Mcdee


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Mcdee,

I'll keep your secret as well as Benson the butler kept the secret of the Monster's revival.









BTW, if we don't quit highjacking this thread, Mr. Spockr's gonna have us as guests for a similar dinner...


----------



## Spockr (Sep 14, 2009)

Mark McGovern said:


> Mcdee,
> 
> I'll keep your secret as well as Benson the butler kept the secret of the Monster's revival.
> 
> ...


Nah, I'll just use your brains for some 'small' experiments... :devil:


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Spockr said:


> Nah, I'll just use your brains for some 'small' experiments... :devil:


They would... HAVE... to be Small experiments 
Mcdee:wave:


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Spockr said:


> Nah, I'll just use your brains for some 'small' experiments... :devil:





mcdougall said:


> They would... HAVE... to be Small experiments


Y'know, a fella could take youse guys' remarks in more than one way. :hat:


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Mark McGovern said:


> Y'know, a fella could take youse guys' remarks in more than one way. :hat:


Ah....c'mere ya big lug....I wuz only funnin' ya 
Mcdee


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Okay, Mcdee, now those smilies are getting a little disturbing. :freak:


----------



## Spockr (Sep 14, 2009)

*Electrodes of doom!!*

"Live" at Wonderfest! Starlighting will be bringing a limited number of our original FX to the show. These 'individually wrapped' lighting accessories let you add pulsating, flashing and strobe effects to your laboratory dioramas. Each one comes with a multi-function LED controller that lets you customize your monster scenes with unique lighted effects!


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

Those are so cool!!!!

Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

In my head I'm hearing "Bzzzzzzt." "Bzzzzzzzzzzt."


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Matt,

At first I thought, "Why's everything gotta be called 'DOOM'?" Then I looked at your photos online and I realized, I'm fated - or yes, _doomed_ - to get some of these nifties! :freak:


----------



## Spockr (Sep 14, 2009)

John P said:


> In my head I'm hearing "Bzzzzzzt." "Bzzzzzzzzzzt."


That first "Bzzzzzzt" is a little short. I'll have to work on that.


----------



## Spockr (Sep 14, 2009)

Mark McGovern said:


> Matt,
> 
> At first I thought, "Why's everything gotta be called 'DOOM'?" Then I looked at your photos online and I realized, I'm fated - or yes, _doomed_ - to get some of these nifties! :freak:


Well then, it appears that the electrodes I implanted during our previous meeting are working! :wave:


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Very electrifying Matt !
Have a Great time at Wonderfest and take lots of pictures,
Please &
I'm expecting those cool Lanterns today or tomorrow!
Mcdee


----------



## Rob P. (Jan 26, 2004)

Be sure to post pictures of your displays and tables before it all disappears Matt! I do not think your products will linger long on your table. Really wish I could make it!

Rob


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Spockr said:


> Well then, it appears that the electrodes I implanted during our previous meeting are working! :wave:


Yup, I got the full "Bzzzzzzzzzzt."! :drunk:



Rob P. said:


> ...I do not think your products will linger long on your table.


Eee, there's a thought. Matt, could a body place an order with you early - for pickup at WF? Or do we hafta take our chances along with the madding crowd?


----------



## Spockr (Sep 14, 2009)

Pre-order are fine by me guys. Just send me a PM or email with your requests and I'll reserve those items for you. Pre-payment isn't needed but I would appreciate the sale being complete early, say before noon on Saturday. Does that work for you? LMK.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

The Postman was good to me today and delivered my 6 lanterns:thumbsup:
Won't be able to get to them until the weekend due to work....but these are really cool ! Thanks Matt:thumbsup:
Denis


----------



## Spockr (Sep 14, 2009)

*Scary Skulls!*

Waiting for Wonderfest can be so lonely.. Scary Skulls can be your companion on those long nights waiting for the show to begin!

This 1:6 scale kit includes a lighted Creepy Candle along with a Scary resin skull and two mad science books. Each kit comes complete with a prewired battery pack to make the kit an easy to use accessory for monster scenes and dioramas! www.starlighting.com

https://youtu.be/RB4e4hjM8Gg


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Spockr said:


> Waiting for Wonderfest can be so lonely...


_*I wish!!*_ Frenzy is keeping me company, trying to get my Vincent Price done in time for the show. No Creepy Candles or Scary Skulls for Vinnie, just a Terror Torch and a Phantom Footlight.


----------

